# PRICE CHECK Hyacinth Macaw



## missllama (May 25, 2008)

Just wanted to check the price/value of this breed of mecaw?
seen one forsale in s.a and as far as i no they are legal, i no the black and golds are and im almost 100% these are too
seems legit but the amount they want for it is a fair bit less then what the black and golds go for


----------



## missllama (May 25, 2008)

blue and golds**


----------



## bug_collector (May 25, 2008)

uhh... sorta looking at a minimum of 5 grand.......................... for a baby.................... theyre like the gtps of the bird world :lol:


----------



## bug_collector (May 25, 2008)

however theres alot of people in cameroon trying to sell them for $50


----------



## missllama (May 25, 2008)

yea lol im sitting here on the rep site thinking of black and gold jungles haha

yea i no the mecaws at ttp were selling for 10grand lol but thats just crazy petshop prices 
wasnt sure about the hyacinth's thanks for the info


----------



## missllama (May 25, 2008)

bug_collector said:


> however theres alot of people in cameroon trying to sell them for $50


 
hahahaha oh damn i could buy like 50 instead from them haha
so many dodgey people annoyes me!


----------



## Nephrurus (May 25, 2008)

ahahaha

There was a legit pair a few years back for about $40k (might have been more).

-H


----------



## dunno103 (May 25, 2008)

Hi

can't imagine them being less than a blue and gold, remember in the early 90's when a few people imported quite a few from O/S (England I think). They had to spend 6 months in quarantine and only 3 species were imported, hyacynths definately were not one of them.

I sincerely hope that whoever buys it actually intends to breed it and not keep it as a pet, IMO it and all other threatened species that are held in captivity should only be for breeding until they become extremely common.

Cheers


----------



## missllama (May 25, 2008)

Nephrurus said:


> ahahaha
> 
> There was a legit pair a few years back for about $40k (might have been more).
> 
> -H


 

hoooley doooley!
so obviously there more then the blue and golds?!?!


----------



## cougars (May 25, 2008)

Forget about the Hyacinth,Adelaide Zoo has 2,and these birds were confiscated from a breeder.Blue and Golds sell for $7000 a young bird.

cheers


----------



## amazonian (May 25, 2008)

I thought Hyacinths were around the 30k ea mark?
Alot more than B&G's, so I would say it is BS if you seen them advertised for less.


----------



## missllama (May 25, 2008)

Well it was advertised for 2,500 LOL so obviously bullcrap
wonder what they would say if i asked them if i can go over there and see it and buy it in person haha
its in adel


----------



## OzGecko (May 25, 2008)

Back when I kept birds, there was a doco on international bird smuggling. On this programme they valued Hyacinth macaws at over $100,000 US (cant remember if it was pairs or each).
As previously stated the ones at Adelaide zoo were confiscated, and I would really doubt if there are any in private hands in the country. But as I said, I haven't kept birds for years now, so I could be wrong.


----------



## missllama (May 25, 2008)

OzGecko said:


> Back when I kept birds, there was a doco on international bird smuggling. On this programme they valued Hyacinth macaws at over $100,000 US (cant remember if it was pairs or each).
> As previously stated the ones at Adelaide zoo were confiscated, and I would really doubt if there are any in private hands in the country. But as I said, I haven't kept birds for years now, so I could be wrong.


 

if that was like that even 10 years ago i highly doubt they would be availible for 2500 well its pretty obvious its just another scam thankyou for the info its interesting to hear about them


----------



## amazonian (May 25, 2008)

If you want an idea of value in Aus, contact this guy he is currently selling a pair.
http://www.muamat.com/classifieds/-..._PAIR_OF_HYACINTH_MACAW_PARROTS_FOR_SALE.html

Or here is a post from just 2 years ago
http://www.fluffies.org/en/macaw-ch...ralia-don-t-read-if-faint-hearted-vt3753.html


----------



## missllama (May 25, 2008)

thanks amazonian thats really interesting i just read that persons post about the only one in aus being forsale

really interesting! such beautiful birds


----------



## amazonian (May 25, 2008)

There has been more advertised since that post though.
Not sure if they have been bred since or legally imported or what, but I have seen them advertised a very small amount and the descriptions state that they are from NEBRS? registered birds, DNA tested, microchipped etc etc.


----------



## missllama (May 25, 2008)

yea maby a few pairs have been brought to aus since then and a few successfull bred?
i dont no but all i know is that one i saw avalible is phony


----------



## hornet (May 25, 2008)

a few years back when i was a member of a local avicultural society they were up at 50k each


----------



## amazonian (May 25, 2008)

Boring looking birds anyway.
Give me B&G's or Scarlets anyday 

Only reason I would want a Hyacinth would be for bragging rights & possibly to get into the playboy mansion for a breeding loan with Hughes Parrot lol


----------



## kak1 (May 25, 2008)

Ok let me give you all a run down on the current situation with the Hyacinth Macaws. Firstly there is an imbalance in sexes (with few birds bred so far as a result). The gene pool is small and the cost of a single bird is around $40 000 to $50 000 a bird. Their rarity and price has not deterred people (mostly wealthy) from placing orders to buy them mainly as pets. As such it is rare to see them publicly advertised for sale as they are snapped up quite quickly. As a result anyone who does see them advertised within Australia must be cautious although the occasional legitimate bird does come up for sale but once in a very blue moon. Blue & Gold Macaws on the other hand are at a low price of $7000 a bird at present (I'll have some available in a month or so). Before taking the step to owning a macaw the potential owner needs to do a lot of research and preperation. I hope this helps to answer people's questions. If not ask more and i'll try and answer them.

Kak


----------



## missllama (May 25, 2008)

yea i no about the blue and golds, ill be caring for one at the start of this wk fun fun fun hopefully i wont end up missing any fingers 

thanks so much for the info on those hyacinth mecaws kak1 im glad i have all this cleared up now i think all mecaws are amazing i do love the african greys i saw someone on petlink advertising that they lost theres this wk... how mad would u be?
owel


----------



## kak1 (May 25, 2008)

Yes you would be pissed off indeed.


----------



## missllama (May 25, 2008)

hahaha im actually a tad nervous its exciting but there HUGE haha


----------



## kak1 (May 25, 2008)

Yeah our birds are big and boast a voice to match. I've been in an aviary with Hyacinths and they are much bigger than Blue & Golds as most would know. I'm sure you will have a great time with the bird.

Kak


----------



## kak1 (May 25, 2008)

Here is a pic for missllamathuen of the two birds I was able to photograph. I hope you like it.

Kak


----------



## missllama (May 26, 2008)

thankyou so much u lucky duck there beautiful!!
i actually drempt about hyacinths and blue and golds last nite they were in my backyard running around with the dog and cats haha weird i no...
anyway! for a laugh i replied to the s.a persons add (who was supposedly selling them for 2500) to see what kind of stuff they would make up this is what they said

Hiya ,
thanks for the mail and interest in the mail.
Hyacinth macaws are known to be the most gentle of all the macaw species.
They are relatively calm, yet still playful in and out of the cage. They
have incredibly strong beaks and jaw muscles, yet hardly use them when out
of the cage. A hand-raised Hyacinth Macaw makes the ultimate pet. Hyacinth
macaws not only have yellow face patches and eye rings, but a pale yellow
hue to all of their skin except their feet.our birds are raised amongst kids
and other pets .they are already DNA certified and comes with a health
guarantee .i will like to know if you will like a pair or a single bird
because we are giving the pair including the shipping to your nearest
airport for $800 and a cage .so i will like you to answer the following
questions for me .
Have you ever owned a bird before?
do you want to breed them?
how much time do you think you can sacrifice for them?
please , don't want to hurt but just want to be sure of the type of home the
birds are going to.if you are going to take te pair for $800 ,
i await the following informations from you .
your nearest airport address..........
full contact informations and the time you are expecting to get the birds.
i await an answer from you soon.
Kind Regards.
Cheers!!! 


i dont understand how idiots like that get away with trying to scam people

anyway thanks everyone for all ur help especially kak1 what u said has been so interesting!
thanks again
lana


----------



## Shannon (May 26, 2008)

You should report this person to the authorities - they could easily track down through the internet who they are! I wonder how many people have already been scammed!?


----------



## cv_2_ (May 26, 2008)

there is a place on the northern beachers selling blue and yellow macaws for like 5-8 grand, hand reared they are just bout to come into stone i think


----------



## Freeloader (May 26, 2008)

The rule is do not buy what you cannot see in the flesh. My wife breeds Eclectus parrots. You wouldn't believe how many times people have tried to scam her. Money is in the bank where is my bird.


----------



## JasonL (May 26, 2008)

amazonian said:


> Only reason I would want a Hyacinth would be for bragging rights & possibly to get into the playboy mansion for a breeding loan with Hughes Parrot lol



as long as it's only the parrot your looking at breeding with...........


----------



## kak1 (May 26, 2008)

As most of us would know the internet is a haven for serial pests, spammers and conmen (as well as good people like us herpers). Any time a scam shows up it should be reported immediately. A man has just been jailed for ripping people off by "selling" them macaws at cheap prices. Ofcourse the birds never turned up at the airport where people were waiting to pick them up. We breed Macaws (Hahn's & Blue & Gold), Amazons, Caiques and other species and have no problem showing people (who are purchasing from us) the birds. I'd be careful and do some serious homework before buying over the net. Yes I sell over the net at times but almost always let potential buyers view the birds if time permits.


----------



## recidivist (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry to bring up an old thread (if it's old) but I saw this thread while searching random stuff.

There are about 30 odd Hyacinths registered in Australia.. But there are more out there. Females are rarer than the males so they fetch $70,000 aud while the males are $50,000.. Pretty much anyone who's buying one will be using it in a breeding program to hopefully up the gene pool.

There's not just three species on macaws in Australia either. There's nearly every species.. Greenwings, scarlets, hahns, severe, red fronted, military, hyacinth, yellow collar, blue and gold.. Even a lutino blue and gold, only one in Australia and the 4th known in the world.. It's currently up for sale too  and even buffons which there's only two registered.. but more unregistered.

The rarer macs like the military, red fronted and such are usually about $50,000. 

Huge waiting lists on the rarer ones, too. We're talking years, not just months.

Just so you know.


----------



## Australis (Jun 10, 2008)

And everyone moans about the price of pythons!!
Lucky for bigger clutch sizes


----------



## ally_pup (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.perkyparrots.com/home.cfm

Some lovely birds in AUS for sale


----------



## kak1 (Jun 10, 2008)

ally_pup you posted our link lol. That's my mates aviary establishment which I work at. We attend sales etc and you will see us at a few in the near future hopefully.


----------



## kak1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Recividist,

You have hit the nail on the head with your post however there are a few less then 30 registered Hyacinths but definately a few other non registered one's about. Great post by the way.


----------



## HerpDr (Jun 10, 2008)

Those lutino's look cool but I think I would get a coloured one over a lutino any day. The colours on all the macaws are amazing - they are my favourite and can't wait to get one - its gonna be a long wait though :cry:


----------



## ally_pup (Jun 10, 2008)

Haha sorry Kak1.


----------



## kak1 (Jun 10, 2008)

It's all good Ally. Hopefully people will find some good info on the site. Feel free to post it anytime.


----------



## recidivist (Jun 12, 2008)

True.. Last I knew there were like 25 registered blue gentle giants and thought maybe a few had been hatched. 

Funny story about that family who were lucky enough to breed that lutino B&G. It was their first time at breeding macaws and it was their first clutch... Now they're selling it.

Kak1, I'm jelous!!! hahaha. You're so lucky to be working with Amazons, caiques and amazons! I've only ever been in contact with one blue and gold that my friend owns, who also breeds macaws, amazons, exotic lorikeets and all the rest. Your friends site is really good too, full to the brim of info. Looks like really good breeders. 

I want one of those musky smelling blue fronts haha. I can wish for now.


----------



## kak1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Recividist,

I wrote all the content on the site along with Mark. I also took all the photos on the site. Hopefully the site will keep people interested and provide them with info. I love working with exotics and at the moment we are raising baby Blue & Golds.

The statement put out their that there are only a few lutino Blue & Golds worldwide is a little misleading with two of my American friends currently breeding this mutation. They too know of a few others. Anyhow the lucky people who bred the Lutino in Australia will make a good amount of money off of it. Have a nice day.

Regards,
Jade

P.S Yellow-crowned Amazons are also great pets.


----------



## recidivist (Jun 13, 2008)

Really? That's interesting. They ever sell any of their birds? Do they have any sites or don't they publish that they have them? 

As far as I knew it was such a rare mutation that anyone who did have one wouldn't relly let anyone know because the fear of idiot bird snatchers.

I love macaw mutations. Especially the blue and gold mutations like black and gold, white and blue.


----------



## kak1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Recidivist,

There are a few macaw mutations. Blue, pied, cinnamon, grey-green, lutino etc mutations are found in various species of macaws. Yes some have sold lutino's and splits but don't have websites. No they don't tell a great deal of people for fear of theft however as I write for a few bird mags worldwide I am lucky to talk with a great deal of breeders. I have examined photos and have no doubt that they are breeding them. So far the overseas lutino seems to be a NSL Lutino.


----------

